# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم رش الملح واستخدامه في الرقى لطرد الجن ؟

## شرياس

*كثير ممن ابتلاهم الله تعالى بالمس والسحر أو سكنوا في البيوت التي تسكنها الجن يلجؤون الى رش الملح على الزوايا باعتقاد أن ذلك يطرد الجن وهم يقولون أن الجن تكره الملح بطبيعتها وأن هذا الأمر مشاهد ومجرب .

لاأدري هل من الجائز في الرقية الشرعية استخدام الملح وهل لهذا الأمر أصل في الشرع ؟*

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

سُـئِلَ سَمَاحَةُ شَيْخِنا العَلاَّمَةِ عَبْدِ اللَّـهِ بنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بنِ جِبْرِيْنٍ ـ حفظهُ اللَّـه تعالى ،ورعاهُ ـ :


 عن حكم استخدام رش الماء والملح في زوايا المنازل المسكونة بالجن والشياطين واعتبار ذلك من الأسباب الحسية للاحتراز من أذاهم بأذن الله تعالى ، حيث يكثر تواجدهم في الزوايا وهم يكرهون الملح ولا يستسيغونه ؟ 

فأجاب  : 

لا بأس بطرح الملح في الماء حتى يذوب ثم يرش به زوايا المنزل من الداخل والخارج فقد جرب ذلك فوجد مفيدا في حراسة المنازل وطرد المتمردين من الجن والسلامة من أذاهم ، فإنهم قد يتسلطون على بعض القراء والمعالجين فيجوز استعمال ما ينفع في التحرز من شرهم وأذاهم ، وكذا يشرع قراءة بعض الأذكار والأوراد والتعوذات في ماء ثم يرش به المنزل الذي يتواجد فيه الجن والشياطين فإنه يبعدهم بإذن الله تعالى والله الشافي .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

(28) الرقية في الملح ...

جاء إلي شخص بملح وقال لي : انفث فيه فنفثت ثم سألت شيخنا فأجاب : 

هذا ليس فيه بأْس، والناس توسعوا فيها من جهات:

الأولى : البطىْ، فإنها كلما كانت أَنفع، وما دام لها أَثر فإنها تصلح. 

وأَيضًا الاستعمال وإلا فليس من شرطها أَن تكون على معين فإنها قراءة. 

وإذا كانت ليست من التراب الذي في حائل فإنه قيل إنه مشى فيه بعض الصحابة. (تقرير)

 المصدر : [ فَتـاوى ورسَـائل سماحةِ الشَّيخ الإمام مُحمَّد بن إبراهيم آل الشَّيخ ، (ج 1 ) ].

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

سُئلَ الأستاذ أبو البراء أسامة بن ياسين المعاني :

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سألتني امرأة بأنها ذهبت إلى شيخ وأعطاها هذا الشيخ ملح تضعه في أركان البيت وقال لها أن تحّمي فأس وتضع عليه ماء مقروء وتتبخر بالبخار وهي الأن محتارة هل هذا العمل من المشعوذين ؟
فما ردك يا شيخنا أبو البراء .

جزاك الله خيراً

أختكم / أم خالد

فأجاب : 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

أما بخصوص سؤالك أختي الفاضلة عن استخدام الملح ورشه في أركان المنزل ، فاعلمي يا رعاك الله أن هذه الطريقة مشروعة في العلاج والاستشفاء كأسباب حسية ، حيث يعمد بعض المعالجين بعد الانتهاء من الرقية الشرعية في البيوت المسكونة من رش ماء في الزايا العلوية ثم يقومون برش الملح في الزوايا السفلية وبنفس طريقة رش الماء ، ويفضل استخدام النوع الصخري من أنواع الملح ، ولا بد للمعالِج من مراعاة الأمور التالية :


أ- أن يوضح لعمار المنزل أن قيامه بفعل ذلك لا يعتبر تعديا أو تقصدا للإيذاء ؛ بقدر ما هو رفع للظلم والبغي ، والجزاء إنما يكون من جنس العمل 0 


ب- أن يوضح لأهل البيت بأن استخدام الماء والملح المقروء عليه بهذه الكيفية ، إنما هو من قبيل اتخاذ الأسباب المباحة للعلاج ، خاصة أن تلك الأرواح أكثر ما تتواجد في الزوايا والأركان بناء على ما ثبت تواترا لدى أهل الخبرة والدراية والممارسة ، وأن يوضح أيضا أن فعله ذلك ورشه الماء على هذا النحو يؤدي لطردهم من المنزل بإذن الله تعالى ، 
لا سيما أن تلك الأرواح تتأذى من الملح ولا تحبه من قريب أو بعيد ، 
وقد سألت فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين بخصوص تلك المسألة واستخدام الماء والملح على النحو السابق فأشار - حفظه الله - بجواز ذلك وأنه لا يرى بأسا باستخدامه دون الاعتقاد فيه ، إنما هو من قبيل الأسباب الداعية للطرد والشفاء بإذن الله تعالى ، هذا وسوف أعرج على تلك الفتوى لاحقا 0 

وقد وقفت على كلام لأبي النضر هاشم بن القاسم حول مسألة رش الماء في الزوايا والأركان حيث يتكلم عن بعض الجن ممن كانوا يسكنون داره قال : 

( فأخذت تورا من ماء ، ثم تكلمت فيه بهذا الكلام : بسم الله ، أمسينا بالله الذي ليس منه شيء ممتنع ، وبعزة الله التي لا ترام ولا تضام ، وبسلطان الله المنيع نحتجب ، وبأسمائه الحسنى كلها عائذ من الأبالسة ، ومن شر شياطين الإنس والجن ، ومن شر كل معلن أو مسر ، ومن شر ما يخرج بالليل ويكمن بالنهار ، ويكمن بالليل ويخرج بالنهار ، ومن شر ما خلق وذرأ وبرأ ، ومن شر إبليس وجنوده ، ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم ، أعوذ بالله : بما استعاذ به موسى ، وعيسى ، وإبراهيم الذي وفى ، من شر ما خلق وذرأ وبرأ ، ومن شر إبليس وجنوده ، ومن شر ما يبغي 0 أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم ، ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - سورة الصافات - الآية - 1- 10 - ثم تتبعت به زوايا الدار فرششته ، فصاحوا بي : أحرقتنا نحن نتحول عنك ) ، 

( وهذا الدعاء المذكور في الوابل الصيب من الكلم الطيب لشمس الدين أبي عبد الله محمد بن القيم الجوزية قرأ بعضا منه سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين - حفظه الله- بحضرة سماحة العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله- وغيره 

وقال ـ حفظه الله ـ : الذي ذكره ابن القيم في الوابل الصيب من الكلم الطيب ... ولما وصل سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين - حفظه الله- إلى قول : 
" أحرقتنا أحرقتنا يا أبا النضر نحن نتحول من جوارك " ..

 قال سماحة العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله- : " الحمد لله طيب ، إذا نفع هذا طيب " ..

 ثم أكمل سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين - حفظه الله - 
ثم بعد ذلك قال : سماحة العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله- : في الوابل الصيب ؟ .
فقال سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين - حفظه الله - : في الوابل الصيب .

ثم قال سماحة العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله- : 
" يُجرب ، نفع الله به ، الحمد لله ، الأصل في الأدوية كلها الإباحة ؛ إلا ما حرمه الشرع ."

ثم قال سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين - حفظه الله- : " جربه بعض الإخوان ، يقول : سقيته امرأة مجنونة ، ويقول في لحظة خرج الجان أو مات ." 

قال سماحة العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله- : " كل ما يحصل به الدواء وليس فيه محذور شرعا فالأصل الإباحة، في الأدعية والأدوية ؛ إلا ما حرمه الشارع ... " أهـ .) ،
 ( الشريط الرابع " لقاء مع أخوة في الله " من مجموعة أشرطة وهي (10) لسماحة العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله - ) .


قلت : ومع عدم ثبوت الكلام آنف الذكر إلا أن لي وقفات ألخصها بالآتي :

1)- لا يرى بأسا باستخدام الذكر الوارد أعلاه لطرد الجن والشياطين من البيوت المسكونة ، لعدم تعارضه مع حديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم " اعرضوا علي رقاكم 000 " مع أن الأولى تركه والاعتماد في ذلك على النصوص الثابتة كقراءة سورة البقرة وآية الكرسي والمعوذتين ونحوه 0 

2)- يستأنس من خلال الكلام آنف الذكر استخدام رش الماء في الزوايا والأركان مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار بأن تلك الأسباب أسباب حسية للعلاج دون الاعتقاد بأنها تضر أو تنفع بذاتها إنما بإرادة الله سبحانه وتعالى 0 

يقول الأستاذ مختار محمد كامل : ( ومن الأمور الهامة أيضاً شرب الماء المقروء عليه والاغتسال به ورشه في أركان المنزل ، وهذا يؤذي الجن المعتدي على الإنسان ) ( طرد وعلاج الجان بالقرآن والأعشاب – ص 11 ) 0 

3)- بالنسبة لأول عشر آيات من سورة الصافات تبين أنها تؤثر تأثيرا قويا ونافعا بإذن الله تعالى على الجن والشياطين فقراءتها تضعفهم وتنال منهم لما تحتويه من آيات ترهيب وتقريع ، ومع ذلك فلا يجوز الاعتقاد بها دون سواها من آيات وسور القرآن العظيم ، فالقرآن كله خير وشفاء والله تعالى أعلم 0 

سئل الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم عن الرقية في الملح ؟ 

فأجاب - رحمه الله - : ( هذا ليس فيه بأس 0 والناس توسعوا فيها - أي في جنس الرقية - من جهات الأولى البطيء فإنها كلما كانت أجد كانت أنفع ، وما دام لها أثر فإنها تصلح 0 وأيضا الاستعمال وإلا فليس من شرطها أن تكون على معين فإنها قراءة ) ( فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم - 1 / 94 ) 0 

سئل فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين عن حكم استخدام رش الماء والملح في زوايا المنازل المسكونة بالجن والشياطين واعتبار ذلك من الأسباب الحسية للاحتراز من أذاهم بإذن الله تعالى ، حيث أنه يكثر تواجدهم في الزوايا وهم يكرهون الملح ولا يستسيغونه ؟

فأجاب – حفظه الله - : ( لا بأس بطرح الملح في الماء حتى يذوب ثم يرش به زوايا المنزل من الداخل والخارج فقد جرب ذلك فوجد مفيدا في حراسة المنازل وطرد المتمردين من الجن والسلامة من أذاهم ، فإنهـم قد يتسلطون على بعض القراء والمعالِجين فيجوز استعمال ما ينفع في التحرز من شرهم وأذاهم ، وكذا يشرع قراءة بعض الأذكار والأوراد والتعوذات في ماء ثم يرش به المنزل الذي يتواجد فيه الجن والشياطين فإنه يبعدهم بإذن الله تعالى والله الشافي ) ( منهج الشرع في علاج المس والصرع ) 0

أما بخصوص سؤالك الثاني أختي الكريمة حول طريقة الفأس ذو قطارين ، والمعروفة بطريقة ( البول على فأس محمي ذو قنطارين في حزمة من الحطب ) 0 

ذكر الحافظ بن حجر في الفتح : ( ثم وقفت على صفة النشرة في " كتاب الطب النبوي " ، لجعفر المستغفري قال : وجدت في خط نصوح بن واصل على ظهر جزء من " تفسير قتيبة بن أحمد البخاري " قال : قال قتادة لسعيد بن المسيب : رجل به طب أخذ عن امرأته أيحل له أن ينشر ؟ قال لا بأس ، إنما يريد به الإصلاح ، فأما ما ينفع فلم ينه عنه 0 قال نصوح : فسألني حماد بن شاكر : ما الحل وما النشرة ؟ فلم أعرفهما ، فقال : هو الرجل إذا لم يقدر على مجامعة أهله وأطاق ما سواهما فإن المبتلى بذلك يأخذ حزمة قضبان وفأسا ذا قطارين ويضعه في وسط تلك الحزمة ثم يؤجج نارا في تلك الحزمة حتى إذا حمي الفأس استخرجه من النار وبال على حره فإنه يبرأ بإذن الله تعالى ) ( فتح الباري – 10 / 233 ، 234 ) 0 

قال الشيخ مصطفى العدوي – حفظه الله – في تحقيقه وتعليقه على " تفسير المعوذتين لابن القيم " بعد أن ساق قول الحافظ بن حجر في الفتح ( 10 / 223 ) : ( وهذه الأفعال كلها ليست واردة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن جربها فنفعته فذلك الفضل من الله ) ( تفسير المعوذتين – ص 56 ) 0 

قلت : ويلاحظ القارئ الكريم بأن الشيخ - وفقه الله للخير فيما ذهب اليه - يتجوز هذا الفعل طالما أنه قد جرب فنفع ، وقد خفي عليه أمور هامة تتعلق بهذه المسألة ومنها استخدام هذا الأسلوب من قبل السحرة والمشعوذين وكذلك زرع الاعتقاد لدى العامة بخاصية هذا الاستخدام ، هذا وسوف تتضح الرؤية كاملة بعد دراسة المسألة من كافة أبعادها وجوانبها ، وكذلك الاضطلاع على نص الفتوى الصادرة من اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء كما سوف يتضح لاحقا 0 

ويعقب الدكتور مسفر بن غرم الله الدميني - وفقه الله للخير - فيما ذهب إليه على كلام الحافظ بن حجر في الفتح قائلا : ( قلت ولو لم يبل عليه بل وضعه في ماء وقرأ عليه قوله تعالى : ( وَأَنْزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ ) ( سورة الحديد – الآية 25 ) ثلاثا أو سبعا ثم اغتسل به وشرب منه برأ بإذن الله تعالى فإنه مجرب ) ( السحر : حقيقته ، حكمه ، والعلاج منه – ص 65 ، 66 ) 0 

وقد صدرت فتوى عن اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء برقم ( 18876 ) تاريخ 15 / 06 / 1417 هـ مضمونها الآتي :

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده 00 وبعد :

 فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة المفتى العام من المستفتي ------------------- / بواسطة مركز الدعوة بـ ------ 0 والمحال إلى اللجنة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم ( 2759 ) وتاريخ 24/05/1417 هـ 0 وقد سأل المستفتي سؤالا هذا نصه : 

( أنه تقدم الينا بعض المواطنين يسألون عن مشروعية ما يستخدمه أحد القراء بمحافظة ----- ويكنى ------- وهو يستخدم حديدة بطول شبر تقريبا وعرض ثلاثة أصابع ذات رأسين مدببين من جهة ومسطحة من جهة أخرى تحمى على النار وتوضع تحت الشخص المصروف عن زوجته ولا يستطع جماعها ثم يصب عليه ماء قد قرئ به كلام الله حتى يصعد الدخان إلى عورة المطبوب وأفاد القارئ ----- أن هذا العمل أثبت فائدته بإذن الله مع كثير من المرضى وقد تم إيقاف هذا عن عمله المذكور حتى تصدر فتوى شرعية فيه مع الوقوف على أصل لهذا العمل في كتاب فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري في كتاب الطب ولكن مع فارق وهو بول المطبوب على الحديد فأرجو من فضيلتكم الرفع لسماحة المفتى للإفادة حفظكم الله ووفق الجميع لهداه ) 0 

وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت

 بأن حل السحر بسحر مثله لا يجوز وهو من عمل الشيطان كما جاء في الحديث 0 
وما يفعله هذا الرجل في حل السحر من إحماء الحديدة بالنار وصب الماء المقروء فيه عليها لأجل حل السحر هو من هذا القبيل فلا يجوز ويجب منعه منه والإنكار عليه 0 

وما ذكره الحافظ بن حجر في فتح الباري عن بعض الأشخاص لا دليل عليه من الكتاب والسنة ولا يعتمد عليه وكون هذا العمل قد يحصل به المقصود لا يدل على جوازه لأن ذلك قد يكون من باب الابتلاء والامتحان والاستدراج ، فلا دليل إلا من الكتاب والسنة وحل السحر المباح هو ما كان بقراءة القرآن والأدعية المشروعة والأدوية المباحة كما ذكر ذلك الإمام ابن القيم في الطب النبوي من زاد المعاد 0 والله تعالى أعلم 0 وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم ) 

 اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء 

الرئيس : عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز 

 نائب الرئيس : عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن محمد آل الشيخ 

عضو : عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الغديان 

عضو : بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد 

 عضو: صالح بن فوزان الفوزان 
قلت : والمشكلة التي يعاني منها كثير ممن تصدر للرقية الشرعية اليوم عدم مراجعة العلماء وطلبة العلم للاسترشاد بآرائهم والأخذ بفتاواهم ، وخطورة ما يقوم به هؤلاء وأمثالهم تكمن في نواحي كثيرة أذكر منها :

1)- يعتقد الكثيرون خاصة العامة أن هؤلاء الرجال قدوة في السلوك والتصرف ، وبالتالي يكونون مدعاة للاتباع والانقياد ، مع أن بعض الجوانب المعتمدة في مسلكهم وطريقتهم في الرقية والعلاج مبني على الضلال والزيغ والباطل ، وهنا تكمن أهمية لجوء أهل الحسبة لمحاربة هذه الفئة ومن على شاكلتها ، وكذلك التصدي لكل من تسول له نفسه لخدش العقيدة أو هدمها أو إدخال بدع محدثة لا تمت بصلة لهذا الدين من قريب أو بعيد 0 

2)- في اعتقادي الجازم أن هؤلاء الرجال أشد خطرا على العقيدة والدين من السحرة والمشعوذين ، لأن مرتادي السحرة أناس خوت نفوسهم من الإيمان والتقوى والصلاح ، أما من يطرق أبواب هؤلاء الجهلة فيعتقد أنهم على صلاح وهدي مستقيم ، وبالتالي فإن هذه الفئة تكون مدعاة للإخلال بالعقيدة بل قد تؤدي إلى تدميرها والعياذ بالله 0 

3)- وأمر هام لا بد من الإشارة إليه تحت هذا العنوان أن سكوت أهل الحسبة ورجال الدعوة عن تلك التصرفات يعتبر إقرارا لتلك الأعمال الشائنة والمخلة بالعقيدة والدين ، وهذا يورث اعتقادا لدى الناس حتى الطيبين ومن يشهد لهم بالصلاح أن هذه الفئة على خير ، ولولا ذلك لمنعت من ممارسة هذا الأمر ومقارعته 0 

4)- وهناك أمر هام جدا لا يخفى على المعالِج صاحب العلم الشرعي المتمرس الحاذق في صنعته ، أنه ليس كل ما يقرأ في الكتب صحيح ويعتد به ، وعلى ذلك فلا بد من مراجعة العلماء وطلبة العلم في كثير من المسائل المشكلة التي تحتاج لإيضاح وتفسير لينأى بنفسه من الوقوع في المحظور والإثم والضلال 0 

ومن نظرة الباحث للكلام آنف الذكر ، ومع أن ظاهر فعله واستخدامه دون الاعتقاد به لا يوحي بمضمونه الحقيقي ، ومع ذلك تبين اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء أن ذلك يعد سحرا وكهانة ، ولا بد من إدراك النظرة الثاقبة بعيدة المدى للعلماء قبل إصدار فتواهم 0 

وقد يفضي استخدام ذلك إلى الوقوع فيما هو شر منه ، وقد سدت الشريعة الذرائع الموصلة لمثل ذلك ، وبنظرة ثاقبة متفحصة لما يحصل على الساحة اليوم يجد الإنسان نفسه تائها بين كثير من الأمور المبتدعة المحدثة التي تفوق الوصـف والخيال ، فإلى الله المشتكى ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 0 

وقد وقع بيدي كتاب من أخطر كتب السحر هو ( الرحمة في الطب والحكمة ) منسوب للإمام السيوطي - رحمه الله - وهذا الكتاب لا رحمة فيه ولا طب ولا حكمة ، إنما سحر وشعوذة ودجل ، وقد كذب من ادعى نسبته للعلامة السيوطي – رحمه الله – وقد نقل فيه الآتي :

( تكتب هذه الأسماء في فأس ويحمى في النار ويطفى في الماء تحته ويشرب من ذلك الماء ويدهن ، وهذه الأسماء 000 – وذكر أسماء غريبة والله أعلم أنها من أسماء الجن والشياطين –ثم ذكر فصار كل فرق كالطود العظيم ) ( الرحمة في الطب والحكمة – ص 122 ) 0 

وهذا مما يؤكد فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء بأن ذلك الفعل يعد ضربا من ضروب السحر والشعوذة والكهانة ، فيجب الحذر والتثبت في كثير من المسائل المتعلقة بالرقية والعلاج عن طريق العلماء وطلبة العلم وسؤالهم والاسترشاد بنصحهم وإرشاداتهم 0 

إن الشريعة الإسلامية تؤخذ من منابعها وأصولها الثلاثة ، ولا بد للمعالِج من تقوى الله وعدم إقحام نفسه وغيره في البدعة والمعصية ، فلا بد من تحري الحق وأهله ، وأن يعلم المعالِج أن فعل المخالف للشرع يورث سخطا وعقوبة من الخالق سبحانه وتعالى ، 
كما ثبت من حديث جرير - رضي الله عنه - قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من سن في الإسلام سنة حسنة فله أجرها ، وأجر من عمل بها من بعده ، من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيء ، ومن سن في الإسلام سنة سيئة فعليه وزرها ، ووزر من عمل بها من بعده ، من غير أن ينقص من أوزارهم شيء ) ( صحيح الجامع - 6305 ) 0 

قال النووي - رحمه الله - : ( هذا الحديث صريح في الحث على استحباب سن الأمور الحسنة ، وتحريم سن الأمور السيئة ، وأن من سن سنة حسنة كان له مثل أجر كل من يعمل بها إلى يوم القيامة ، ومن سن سنة سيئة كان عليه مثل وزر كل من يعمل بها إلى يوم القيامة ، وأن من دعا إلى هدى كان له مثل أجور متابعيه ، أو إلى ضلالة كان عليه مثل 
آثام تابعيه ، سواء كان ذلك الهدى والضلالة هو الذي ابتدأه أم كان مسبوقا إليه ، وسواء كان ذلك تعليم علم ، أو عبادة ، أو أدب ، أو غير ذلك 0 

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فعمل بها بعده " معناه أن سنها سواء كان العمل في حياته أو بعد موته 0 والله أعلم ) ( صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي – 16 ، 17 ، 18 / 172 ) 0 

قال الأخ فتحي الجندي : ( وسمعت لأحدهم تجديدا في القول ، فأعطى مشكورا بديلا عن ( البول ) وهذا التجديد مسطور في بعض الكتب ، قال المؤلف بعد أن ساق نشرة ( البول والفأس والقضبان ) والتي نعتها بالحل : قلت : ولو لم يبل عليه بل وضعه في ماء وقرأ عليه قوله تعالى : ( 000 وَأَنْزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ 000 ) ( سورة الحديد الآية 25 ) ثلاثا أو سبعا ثم اغتسل به وشرب منه برأ بإذن الله تعالى فإنه مجرب - السحر حقيقته وحكمه والعلاج منه ص 65 ، 66 - قلت : وهكذا في وسط زحام النشرات الشرعية المزعومة تدخل الترهات بجواز مرور يحمل تأشيرة ( مجرب ) وتنبعث سحب الدخان الأسود لتدخل علينا وصفة الذئب الأغبر والديك الأبيض والورد الأحمر ) ( النذير العريان – ص 117 ) 0

ويقول أيضاً – حفظه الله - : ( أما أن يفتح الباب لكل سائبة ومتردية ونطيحة وأكيلة سبع لتدخل وتمر تحت ستار : ( مشروعية النشرة ) فهذا تفريط خطير لا يمكن أن يقبل بحال ، وإن قال به فلان وفلان من أهل العلم ، لأن أقوالهم قد صارت قنطرة تعبر عليها الخزعبلات باسم الرقية الشرعية ، وإلا فقل لي بربك أية شرعية في جمع قضبان وفأس ذي قطارين ونار وبول ! ولماذا حزمة قضبان ؟ ألا يغني عنها الزفت والقطران ؟! ومن أين اشترطوا أن يكون الفأس ذا قطارين ؟ أما كان يكفي أن يكون الفأس ذا قطار ؟! 0 فالحمد لله لقد جلبت المشقة التيسير ، وصرنا مع قطارين إلى قطار ، وغدا ربما تكفي حذوة حمار ، أو حلقة أو مسمار ! ) ( النذير العريان – 117 ) 0 

قلت : وبعد هذا العرض المفصل حول هذه الطريقة واستخدامها في العلاج والاستشفاء فما ندري بعد ذلك ما ننظر وما نسمع ، فربما أطلت علينا غدا عزيمة ( الحمار ) أو ( الثعلب ) أو ( الفأر ) ، كما هو سابق عهدنا مع صاحب الفأس ذو القنطار ، ولربما وصل به الحال إلى أن يصبح فأسه ( قطار ) 0 

ولا بد أن يعلم القارئ الكريم أنه ونتيجة لعدم التقيد بكافة الضوابط للرقية الشرعية ظهر وبشكل ملفت للنظر هؤلاء المدعين ، وتهافتوا على هذا العلم من كل حدب وصوب ، قائدهم في ذلك الأهواء والنزوات والشهوات فضلوا وأضلوا ، ومن أجل ذلك كله ولأهمية ذلك الأمر أفردت جزءا خاصا يتحدث عن معظم تلك التجاوزات التي أدخلت على الرقية من أوسع أبوابها فما عادت الرؤية واضحة جلية ، ولحق بالرقية ما لحقها من غبش وشوائب ورواسب ، فأصبحت النظرة العامة للبعض تجاه الرقية على أنها من الشعوذة والدجل والسحر ،
 ولا يخفى على القارئ الكريم أنه لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال كتابة كل ما يسمع أو يرى على الساحة اليوم ، فربما سمعنا اليوم بصاحب الفأس ذو القطار وقد يطل علينا غدا صاحب الحمار أو الحذوة أو الفأر ، ولا ندري بعد ذلك ماذا سيكون الحال وإلى أين سيؤول المآل ، ومن هنا فلا بد أن تكون هناك قواعد وأصول عامة ضابطة لكل ذلك ،
 ومن أهمها موافقة تلك الممارسات والأساليب لنصوص الكتاب والسنة وأقوال أهل العلم الأجلاء ،
 أو ما ثبت نفعه من الناحية الحسية وكانت له نتيجة مطردة مع المعاناة والألم بعد موافقة أهل العلم على ذلك 0 

سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يوفقنا للعمل بكتابه وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأن يرزقنا الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل ، وأن يباعد بيننا وبين النار وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل ، والله تعالى أعلم 0 

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 0 

أخوكم / أبو البراء أسامة بن ياسين المعاني

جزاه اللَّـهُ خيرًا، ونفع بـه،آمين.

----------


## شرياس

*جزى الله خيرا أخونا سليمان أبو زيد على ما قدم وأفاد*

----------


## شرياس

> أ- أن يوضح لعمار المنزل أن قيامه بفعل ذلك لا يعتبر تعديا أو تقصدا للإيذاء ؛ بقدر ما هو رفع للظلم والبغي ، والجزاء إنما يكون من جنس العمل 0


*ما المقصود بعمار المنزل هل هم الجن ؟ وان كان المقصود الجن فكيف يوضح لهم ذلك ؟*

----------


## شرياس

> وقد وقع بيدي كتاب من أخطر كتب السحر هو ( الرحمة في الطب والحكمة ) منسوب للإمام السيوطي - رحمه الله - وهذا الكتاب لا رحمة فيه ولا طب ولا حكمة ، إنما سحر وشعوذة ودجل ، وقد كذب من ادعى نسبته للعلامة السيوطي– رحمه الله –


*الامامين جلال الدين السيوطي وأبو حامد الغزالي نسبت لهم بعض كتب السحر ولا أريد ذكرها بالاسم حتى لايكون ترويج ولكن أي كتاب فيه الطلاسم وبعض الأمور الفلكية فهو كتاب سحر لايجوز اقتناؤه فضلا عن مطالعتة*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*التحذير من كيد السحرة والمشعوذبن:

* يعطيك ملحا أسودا أو بعض السوائل مثل الماء المُعكر ثم يأمرك أن تنثرها في مدخل البيت أو تدفنها في مفرق طرق (تقاطع) أو تلقي بها في البحر أو في مغارة أو في مقبرة أو في بيوت مهجورة.

* يطلب من المريض أن يُبخر بــ( الحلتيت)، وهو نبات ذو رائحة كريهة جدا، و (الجاوة) ويحرق معه الملح والشب لطرد العين والحسد.

*** منهم من يعالج بالكبسة -الكبسة: هي عبارة عن بخور تطلقه بعض المعالجات، وتمسك بيدها حفنة رمل أو ملح ثم تنثره أمام المريض في طريق دخوله وخروجه من بيتها وأكثر ما يستخدم هذه الطريقة النساء-.

*http://majles.alukah.net/t151623/

----------

